# Betta Fish Photo



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

A Betta fish I used to own.

I ended up breeding him, thought I'd post a picture of him since he had some nice colors.


----------



## B76 (May 17, 2011)

Niiiiice


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Wait, is that the father of the bettas we had that fish-raising contest with? He's much better-looking than his kids if that's the case XD


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

That's a great shot. Did you use a speedlite or strobe?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes I used a speedlite 580ex ii, I used a cord and set the flash off to one to avoid the glare on the glass.

Also yes that is the dad, do you have any pics of the adult babies now? I didn't get a chance to see how the turned out.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Naw, mine somehow grew up to be what Mimi calls a "festering lump" and I prefer to describe as a grouchy, prematurely old-man fish. We tried to breed him to a red-orange female crowntail, but she chewed him up and spit him out, so now he's a bit ragged looking. Seems to spend most of his time perched on various pieces of hardscape and glaring at anything that gets too close ' Like I said, the dad is a nicer fish.

Pretty sure this is also the same fish Kristina adopted when you moved - if so, he's been affctionately dubbed "Loki" and given a 1.5g acrylic tank all to himself, to live out his old age in peace. I assure you, I had nothing to do with any of it, except I did provide a lightbulb for the hood of the tank. :mrgreen:


----------



## Unicorrs (Oct 19, 2011)

wahhh he's so gorgeous!!!
I'm just curious, how do you pronounce Betta?
Bay-da? Bay-tah?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I say it "bey-tah."

I would like to get some more bettas like him to take pictures of but all I have to work with is a fancy male snake skin guppy. I'll see if I can get a decent shot of him.


----------

